
Ask HN: Sources for $10K Seed Money? - spdustin
It&#x27;s occurred to me recently that many folks have great ideas—and the technical chops to pull them off—but lack the funds to be able to focus for a solid month to see them come to fruition.<p>Many of these folks don&#x27;t live in a major city, don&#x27;t have wealthy family, and don&#x27;t have the option to go a month without income.<p>Are there sources for small-value (around $10K) grants or investments that these entrepreneurs can go to? Short of taking out a bank loan, that is.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of sources that make their underwriting decisions on the idea, and not on the personal credit or age of the founder.<p>There are many folks out there that could benefit from this, and I thought HN would be a good place to learn and share about them.
======
sova
For $10K seed money for a typical YC funded company ($150k for 20%?) that
amounts to 1.67% of equity.

If you could convince people to sell 2% of their idea for 10k maybe it could
work (!)

How to validate ideas and teams and markets, though?

------
rman666
I think any investor would say that you can put that amount on your credit
card(s). That’s not the answer you want to hear but it’s the truth
(disclaimer: I’m a broke entrepreneur myself).

~~~
rman666
Oops, I misunderstood if you were looking to invest or receive investment.

